

Show HN: OneQstn - For when Survey Monkey is a bit much - simonbarker87
http://www.oneqstn.com

======
simonbarker87
My first real web thing (don't want to call it an app as it is pretty simple).
Based on a real need we had at our startup (hardware company) to ask people a
simple multiple choice question and get their feedback. This was built on and
off over a few weekends and evenings - feedback would be great and really
helpful as I am not a coder by training (electronics guy)

